# They are coming out of the g**d*** walls!



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

So I find myself reading _Warriors of Ultramar_ for the third time, just because I enjoy reading about desparate warriors fighting off a bazillion Tyranids.

Can anyone spare me yet another read through this book by suggesting another work that deals with a Tyranid invasion?


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Gav Thorp's books Kage and Last Chancers deals with some Tyranids. I think in Grey Hunters the Wolves encounter some Tyranids.

Ciaphas Cain novels.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

There was a free short-story by Dan Abnett named Fall of Malvolion, you can read it fom here:

http://www.nautilus-solar.net/Sandy..., Dan - Warhammer - The Fall of Malvolion.pdf


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

X FiftY 1ne said:


> Gav Thorp's books Kage and Last Chancers deals with some Tyranids. I think in Grey Hunters the Wolves encounter some Tyranids.
> 
> Ciaphas Cain novels.


Ragnar was fighting genestealers wasnt he? not tyranids?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

...Genestealers are tyranids...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> ...Genestealers are tyranids...


yes i know that, but from what im guessing the OP wants is full on tyranid action, with many forms of tyranid. not just genestealer bashing. which IMO is kind boring. genestealers are the most boring tyranid as they are the most human like.


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

Kill Squad - A Deathwatch Omnibus,

"In Warrior Brood, a Deathwatch killteam must fight side-by-side with the shamed Mantis Warriors chapter against an insidious tyranid horde in a race against the clock to recover a top secret weapon from a mysterious research facility.

In Warrior Coven, the Deathwatch find themselves as unwilling allies of the enigmatic eldar to help fulfill an ancient pact and prevent an eternal evil from being unleashed on the universe. "


Warrior Brood is full of Tyranid's.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Relic of Light said:


> Warrior Brood is full of Tyranid's.


However, its written by C.S Goto... :wacko:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> However, its written by C.S Goto... :wacko:


Though I don't care for him, or most of his works, the _Deathwatch_ series is the best one he wrote. _Warrior Brood_ was quite good, _Warrior Coven_ as well though the Eldar portrayal makes me wish that BL had let Gav Thorpe write about Eldar a long time ago... so that there would be a damn standard.

Also I just read that _Fall of Malvolion_, its really good. The Tyranids seem unstoppable, even the Angels of Death cannot hold back the unending swarm.


----------

